# externes speichern von Daten



## Achmet (9. Jan 2013)

Ich hab ne frage,
man kann doch bestimmt eine zahl extern speichern, bsp in einem textdokument.
und diese dann wd beim öffnen der Aplikation wd aufrufen oder ??


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Jan 2013)

Ja


----------



## Achmet (9. Jan 2013)

Ja und meine weitere frage wäre dann wie man das macht =D dachte das müsste ich net extra schreiben =P


----------



## Marcinek (9. Jan 2013)

google mal danach... Das sind grundlagen...

Ich denke, dass Tomate_Salat nicht gedacht hat, dass man das schreiben musste


----------



## Achmet (9. Jan 2013)

aya hab ich  doch schon =( entweder hab ich nichts passendes gefunden oder das was ich probiert habe hat nicht funktioniert...


```
FileReader filereader = new FileReader("test.txt");
      BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(filereader);
      
      
        numberField1.setInt(br.readLine());
```


----------



## Timothy Truckle (9. Jan 2013)

Hast Du hier schon mal rein gesehen?
Lesson: Basic I/O (The Java™ Tutorials > Essential Classes)

und darüber bist Du auch nicht gestoplert?
Properties (Java Platform SE 7 ) Da gibt's sogar 'nen Wikipedia-Artikel zu...

bye
TT


----------



## Achmet (9. Jan 2013)

Aja hab ich doch nur das will net wie ich will ...

```
BufferedImage bi = ImageIO.read(new File("1.jpg"));
    
    textField1 = new Label(new ImageIcon(bi));
```
das funkt auch nicht =/ 

ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das machen soll ... ich möchte das gern über awt machen und die machen das alle über swing ...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Jan 2013)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, dass Tomate_Salat nicht gedacht hat, dass man das schreiben musste



Traurig, man siehe sich die ersten 2 Ergebnisse an und das bei den gewählten Suchbegriffen. Das hätte man locker ohne Nachdenken finden können.
Google und so


----------

